# error al compilar el kernel con LANG="es"

## santi___

Acaba de instalar gentoo con todas las variables de lenguage en es_AR y al compilar un kernel me da error, cosa que no pasa si tengo la localización en "en".

¿A nadie más le sucede lo mismo?

----------

## Kirk

si no me equivoco el iso8859-1 

lo que debes elegir ..

----------

## santi___

A que te refieres?

Elegir iso8859-1 en el kernel? Ya lo tengo seleccionado.

La solución es:

```
export LANG="en"

export LANGUAGE="en"

export LC_ALL="en"
```

y luego compilar.

Pero de todas maneras no debería fallar por eso.

----------

## rommelin

Hola santi

A mi tambien me ha pasado eso.

Y no solo compilar, sino muchas cosas mas.

La solucion, sencilla:

Como por norma basica hay que usar un usuario distinto de root para trabajar en linux, pues este es el que tengo con LANG=es y root lo he vuelto a dejar con el LANG por defecto.

Esto no tendria porque afectarte para nada.

Yo solo arranco root para compilar o cualquier otra cosa y no me importa que este en ingles.

Un saludo

rommelin

----------

